# New Camera and Some Challenging Subjects



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently bought a new camera and thought I'd put it to the test on my hyperactive endlers. The camera has some outrageously high ISO settings so it's great for lower light aquarium shots at reasonable shutter speeds (with no flash of course). Some of these shots look a little grainy, especially the ones I've cropped but overall that results are pretty good. Just thought I'd share some pictures with everyone.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW - very beautiful little beasties  Great shots; thanks for posting.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great shots! damn it makes my iphone pics look like crap! Well done, those fish are beauties!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice pics!! What kind of camera did you buy?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I prefer grainy over out of focus/dark all the time. Good job!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks all.

@Keri - It's a Canon EOS 7D using a 180mm macro lens.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

That's some serious glass in front of a serious machine you've got there. And 6400 ISO is crazy high.

The 180mm is really meant to be used with a ring flash in when doing macro photography or you're not getting all you're paying for with that lens. In an aquarium setting, this means rigging up an overhead flash or simply adding a stronger light for truly eye-popping results. The Canon 100mm macro is actually a better no-flash aquarium lens because of its wider aperture capability and it's a lot cheaper to boot.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

@fkshiu - You're right and I do have that flash. I'll have to try to rig it up above the tanks to see how it works. However the flash isn't remote and I don't think I can position the flash above the tank and get the distance from the tank I need for that lens.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

Nice pictures! My guppies are just about impossible to get pictures off, even if they're not shooting about the tank and staying in one spot, they're all wiggly haha.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Blackbar said:


> @fkshiu - You're right and I do have that flash. I'll have to try to rig it up above the tanks to see how it works. However the flash isn't remote and I don't think I can position the flash above the tank and get the distance from the tank I need for that lens.


Maybe give this a try:
Amazon.com: 3.6M /10 FEET E-TTL Off-Camera Shoe Cord for Canon DSLR Flash 580EX II 550EX Canon 430EX II Canon 420EX 380EX replaces OC-E3b: Camera & Photo


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe give this a try:
Amazon.com: 3.6M /10 FEET E-TTL Off-Camera Shoe Cord for Canon DSLR Flash 580EX II 550EX Canon 430EX II Canon 420EX 380EX replaces OC-E3b: Camera & Photo


----------

